# Vinegar dipping sauce recipe, Amazing!!



## firstrowjoe (Sep 26, 2021)

I use this as a dipping sauce in addition to traditional or typical bbq sauces. It is so flipping amazing on all things pork and even brisket. I use Texas Petes hot sauce, course black pepper and go easy on the red pepper flakes.  If you’re  a midwesterner and haven’t discovered vinegar sauce, it’s time.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2021)

looks good to me. I like the bite of a vinegar sauce.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 26, 2021)

I as a fan.  That tenderloin looks amazing.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 26, 2021)

That looks and sounds great. I'm a big fan of vinegars. thanks for posting
And i'm with 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 , the loin looks frigging good

David


----------



## firstrowjoe (Sep 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I as a fan.  That tenderloin looks amazing.


Smoke at 180 with high smoke, I add a smoke tube, until 140 degrees, sear, rest, slice, let the dipping begin!!


----------



## firstrowjoe (Sep 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> That looks and sounds great. I'm a big fan of vinegars. thanks for posting
> And i'm with
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> ...


Smoke at 180, high smoke, I add a smoke tube, until 140 degrees. Sear, rest, slice, dip. I smoke tenderloin at 180 to extend smoke exposure.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 26, 2021)

Carolina folks around these parts see you putting ketchup in that sauce will give you an earful!!  Heck yes those loins look tasty.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Sep 26, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Carolina folks around these parts see you putting ketchup in that sauce will give you an earful!!  Heck yes those loins look tasty.


Ha, I saw a guy put ketchup up on a steak up here. Lol.  Seriously, I’ve made it with bbq sauce instead of ketchup but not as good and that’s why it accompanies bbq sauce. What would a true Tar Heel or Gamecock use?? Tomato paste?


----------



## motocrash (Sep 26, 2021)

Good lookin' grub!



firstrowjoe said:


> What would a true Tar Heel or Gamecock use?? Tomato paste?


No tomato.
Eastern NC - vinegar, sugar, CBP, and red pepper flakes.
SC  - same but with mustard added
Central and western NC do use tomato in their vinegar sauce ( Lexington Style) as well does most traditional VA.
Vinegar sauces are sometimes mopped on while cooking in some parts of the south, while other parts use them as a finishing sauce.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 26, 2021)

motocrash said:


> No tomato.
> Eastern NC - vinegar, sugar, CBP, and red pepper flakes.
> Central and western NC do use tomato in their vinegar sauce ( Lexington Style) as well does most traditional VA.
> Vinegar sauces are sometimes mopped on while cooking in some parts of the south, while other parts use them as a finishing sauce.



What he said. 

These sort of things always end up in a regional dispute.  I run up and down 460 quite frequently and buy two VA style sauces... Prince George BBQ in New Bohemia and King's in Petersburg.. they are not that far apart.   King's is cool, there's a civil war fort that borders the parking lot. That and the brick fire pit holding area for the butts that are waiting to be pulled or sliced.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 26, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> What he said.
> 
> These sort of things always end up in a regional dispute.  I run up and down 460 quite frequently and buy two VA style sauces... Prince George BBQ in New Bohemia and King's in Petersburg.. they are not that far apart.   King's is cool, there's a civil war fort that borders the parking lot. That and the brick fire pit holding area for the butts that are waiting to be pulled or sliced.


So true on the regional disputes. I find it amusing because I like it all.
Damn, now it's time to do PP with a mustard sauce, it's been too long.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 26, 2021)

That's a fine looking cook and count me in the vinegar crowd  ! Also love the MC Honey Hog.


----------



## firstrowjoe (Sep 26, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Good lookin' grub!
> 
> 
> No tomato.
> ...


What is CBP? I’ve noticed that the sauce is yellow in SC and white in GA.  I wouldn’t use this as a mop, just dipping sauce. Make a half batch and give it a taste test.  I’m either on something or on to something. Lol


----------



## motocrash (Sep 27, 2021)

firstrowjoe said:


> What is CBP? I’ve noticed that the sauce is yellow in SC and white in GA.  I wouldn’t use this as a mop, just dipping sauce. Make a half batch and give it a taste test.  I’m either on something or on to something. Lol


Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2021)

South Carolina has 3 BBQ zones. My wife is from the coastal area between Hemingway and Conway, she likes vinegar pepper which is popular in that area. It does not have any tomatoes in it. The middle of our state tends to be mustard based sauces and the western/northwestern areas tend to be red or ketchup based sauces...

Here's a map...


----------



## firstrowjoe (Sep 28, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> South Carolina has 3 BBQ zones. My wife is from the coastal area between Hemingway and Conway, she likes vinegar pepper which is popular in that area. It does not have any tomatoes in it. The middle of our state tends to be mustard based sauces and the western/northwestern areas tend to be red or ketchup based sauces...
> 
> Here's a map...
> View attachment 511889


This is amazing and I am learning so much. Thank you for the map and input.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 28, 2021)

I forgot to add that my family heritage is the low country of SC, specifically the Yemassee/Beaufort area, and I was raised on mustard based BBQ sauces. The vinegar pepper sauce that my wife likes is my least favorite of the 3 that are prevalent in our state...


----------

